# Mass Craigslist/Kijiji/classifieds search?



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of a super secret mass classifieds search? I found http://www.crazedlist.org, but it just seems to load homepages of craigslist, not actually search them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Google can be told to filter results for a specific site (or set of sites if you use site: mulitple times). Like this:

http://www.google.com/search?q=site:ottawa.craigslist.org/msg+hamer

For more ways to wield the Google see: http://www.google.com/intl/en/help/refinesearch.html


----------



## Rydock (Nov 1, 2007)

if you're using the excellent web developer firefox extension then simply go to the disable menu and "Disable Referrers". if you don't have that extension you can go to the location bar in firefox and type "about:config" and hit return. there will be a window with a bunch of stuff, in the filter field type "sendrefer" this will reduce the big list to network.http.sendRefererHeader. click on that row, and change the 2 to 1 or 0 (1 will send the referrer to a site when you click on a link only, 0 will not send any referrer information -- thanks to brian for the about:config tip!). If you're using Opera you can alter this setting as well. in the location bar in type "opera:config", then type "referrer" in the search box, uncheck the enable referrer setting, and search like a madman! If you're using IE, delete it and use anything else 

-------------------------------------------------

Pasted that from crazedlist


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Rydock said:


> if you're using the excellent web developer firefox extension then simply go to the disable menu and "Disable Referrers". if you don't have that extension you can go to the location bar in firefox and type "about:config" and hit return. there will be a window with a bunch of stuff, in the filter field type "sendrefer" this will reduce the big list to network.http.sendRefererHeader. click on that row, and change the 2 to 1 or 0 (1 will send the referrer to a site when you click on a link only, 0 will not send any referrer information -- thanks to brian for the about:config tip!). If you're using Opera you can alter this setting as well. in the location bar in type "opera:config", then type "referrer" in the search box, uncheck the enable referrer setting, and search like a madman! If you're using IE, delete it and use anything else


Excellent tips, thanks! I particularly like the last piece of advice :wink:

:thanks5qx:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Found a mass craigslist search!

http://www.phatduckk.com/clmm/


----------

